# [Q] Root Creative ZiiO 7" Android 2.2



## liberalul (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, it is possible to root ZiiO tablet with Android 2.2 ?

 I try with z4root 1.3.0 but is not working

Is there any other solutions ?


----------



## coljuay (Mar 27, 2011)

my friend's sister is working as a designer and user experience officer at creative. as far as her knowledge will carry her, the answer to root is NO


----------



## coljuay (Mar 27, 2011)

in any case, why did you wish to root it? even after you root it, it wun be able to perform up to anywhere normal tablets can


----------



## liberalul (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the replay, i what root access to try to install Android Market ... do you think is possible? 






coljuay said:


> in any case, why did you wish to root it? even after you root it, it wun be able to perform up to anywhere normal tablets can

Click to collapse


----------



## linkerro (Jul 23, 2011)

*Solution*

Just finished rooting this damn thing and it wasn't the easiest thing to figure out.
I used a 2 stage process.

*Stage 1* (run superoneclick using the psneuter option until it fails)
If you're familiar with this skip to stage 2

get the adb driver from here
configure it to see the ziio using these instructions
get SuperOneClick from here
run it with psneuter root option selected until it stops and says FAILED

Explenation:
The ADB driver is needed for interacting with the tablet in a command line.
SuperOneClick comes with all you need to crack this baby. It loads the psneuter app which gives you temporary shell root and loads busybox on which is an app everybody and their grandmother uses.

*Stage 2* (finishing what superoneclick can't)

Go to superoneclick's folder then in the Root folder you find there
Copy the su-v3 file to the adb folder (situated in Program Files/Android/android-sdk/platform-tools
Rename it to simply su
Start cmd and navigate to the adb folder
Use the following commands:

```
adb push su /sbin
adb install Superuser.apk
adb shell
chmod 4755 /sbin/su
rm /data/busybox/su
cp /data/local/tmp/busybox /data/busybox/busybox
chmod 4755 /data/busybox/busybox
exit
adb pull /system/ziilabs/init.rc
```

Open the new file in the adb folder named init.rc
Edit it and change the line

```
mount ext4 /dev/block/mmcblk_data1 /data nosuid nodev noatime nodiratime
```
with

```
mount ext4 /dev/block/mmcblk_data1 /data nodev noatime nodiratime
```

Save the file
Push it back to the ziio using

```
adb push init.rc /system/ziilabs/init.rc
```

Reboot the tablet and you should have root

Explanations:
SuperOneClick fails because it expects normal android file locations, which the ziio doesn't uses (probably to make it harder to root). All the files that are normally held in sbin apear to be in /data/busybox (weird). You have to delete the original su app, load the new su app in the /sbin directory where the superuser apk expects it to be, move the busybox application to the folder where the ziio has it's internal apps and allow it's use.

Thanks to CLShortFuse for superoneclick, to toolzz whose information gathering started me on this trail  and thanks to mrrooty whose post here helped me figure out which su version I was suposed to use.


----------



## laverdone (Jul 26, 2011)

*rooting too...*

i try the guide and my ziio has now permanent root and android market working fine...


----------



## tiptop33 (Jul 26, 2011)

Im  going to give it a try as soon as i can find out how to update the drivers in windows. Cant find the device in device manager on XP.

Any tips?

EDIT: OMG thanks so much it worked!! PS you need to shell root first or you cant adb push su /sdin


----------



## MagnusT (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks! It worked great on my Ziio 10 as well.


----------



## momo779 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks to linkerro!

I also have rooted my Ziio 7". But some additions by using Windows 7 for the guide i have:

1. Every programm (Editor, CMD, etc.) you need to start it as Administrator!
2. I added the file "adb_usb.ini" manually in %USERPROFILE%\.android
3. The Superuser.apk i have copied it manually to /sbin by using ADB

Dont forget to press the THANKS button ;-)

Thanks!


----------



## avathor (Jul 31, 2011)

Thx for this Guide.

My ZiiO  10" was rooted and i had google apps alredy installed, but without a change file (/ system / ziilabs / init.rc) Now i edited it with totalcomander on my ziio. 

Is this a 100% root pernament?

Work all the root only programs?

Anyone tested Chainfire 3d @ ziio ?


----------



## deviancer (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks a lof for guide, i have only one problem with my ziio, i haven't notrification sound i app (gmail, facebook, talk, vCommunicator), it's some fix for this problem ?


----------



## ispookie666 (Aug 1, 2011)

*help*

I am stuck... I cannot get my ziio 7 to appear under adb..
On putting 'adb devices' under cmd it just shows 'List of devices'.. but the list is empty.


----------



## ispookie666 (Aug 5, 2011)

With a lot of persistence i finally managed to root and get the market running.

Initially my Ziio 7 did not show under abd devices as the file adb_usb.ini was non existing.. then i followed another thread "Tegra forum about adb-usb driver"...... which helped me create the above mentioned file.. and then got my ziio 7 to appear on the adb devices list.
and following this guide i got the root....but to get the markets and rest stuff installed i have followed the below mentioned guide.
"19300-ziio-shell-root-fully-working-android-market-ad-hoc-fix.html"


----------



## momo779 (Aug 5, 2011)

avathor said:


> Thx for this Guide.
> 
> My ZiiO  10" was rooted and i had google apps alredy installed, but without a change file (/ system / ziilabs / init.rc) Now i edited it with totalcomander on my ziio.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it is full root, all root requiring apps working 100%


----------



## min1968 (Aug 6, 2011)

I just want android market, don't need root. Is it possible? how to?


----------



## bsjacks (Aug 7, 2011)

i have full root now... thanks...


----------



## thasan (Aug 10, 2011)

*ROM Manager*

In ROM Manager, which ROM should I choose? Without which, don't believe I can install Google market.


----------



## thasan (Aug 11, 2011)

laverdone said:


> i try the guide and my ziio has now permanent root and android market working fine...

Click to collapse



@laverdone What method did you use to install the google apps?


----------



## linkerro (Aug 13, 2011)

thasan said:


> @laverdone What method did you use to install the google apps?

Click to collapse



guide to installing google apps:
After you have rooted or shell rooted your ziio

1. download rar with the apps from here (http:// www. megaupload .com/ ?d=QSM6ATPB)
2. unrar them into a directory (and rename them to something like googleApps so it's easier to work with)
3. delete app/SetupWizard.apk (you allready have this)
4. use adb to push the files to /data/googleApps (or any directory as long as it's not on the sdcard)
5. run chmod -R 755 /data/googleApps in the adb shell
6. copy the files to /system (cp -rf /data/googleApps/* /system)
7. clean up (rm -r /data/googleApps)


----------



## linkerro (Aug 15, 2011)

One more thing. The market doesn't see gmail and the other apps as installed so you have to get them again from the market if you want updates.


----------



## liberalul (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, it is possible to root ZiiO tablet with Android 2.2 ?

 I try with z4root 1.3.0 but is not working

Is there any other solutions ?


----------



## bsjacks (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the help.

I now have permanent root .

Google Market runs normally.


----------



## KenifJambo (Aug 20, 2011)

I get problems at this particular point


> rm /data/busybox/su
> cp /data/local/tmp/busybox /data/busybox/busybox
> chmod 4755 /data/busybox/busybox

Click to collapse



it says "cannot remove /data/busybox/su - no such directory or file exists"
similarly with the copying


----------



## linkerro (Aug 22, 2011)

I think the other place where su can be is in /system/sbin but I'm not sure.

Anyway, you can skip this step. If you don't have a su binary in the /data/busybox dir and it happens to be somewhere else than when you upload the new one it will get executed since that location has the highest priority in the path variable.


----------



## thasan (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks. Got market working. Is there a way to list the contacts? I sync with my exchange and the sync works well. Calendar I can see but not contacts. They do appear when typing email though.

Sent from my A100 using xda premium


----------



## cdarun2005 (Sep 7, 2011)

I am having ziio 10 tablet. can any one explain step by step about the root in creative android tablet.

I want to install android market application.

Arun.


----------



## basher52 (Sep 15, 2011)

> I am having ziio 10 tablet. can any one explain step by step about the root in creative android tablet.
> 
> I want to install android market application.
> 
> Arun.

Click to collapse




Use the steps from page 1, they will fit for yout Ziio 10" also.

Market: http://www.androidtablets.net/forum...-fully-working-android-market-ad-hoc-fix.html


My Ziio crashed some days ago after i got root and market for 2 days. Stucked in Bootloop, and could only be repaired by installing system update from creative. I tried the upper one. Now, rooting ist rather difficult. the tab ist not stably anymore, and looses usb connection every some minutes. Also, wifi fails scannig after rooting with this guide (although it worked some days ago).

will try the other update tomorrow...


----------



## min1968 (Sep 16, 2011)

Just for information, new Ziio 7" firmware just came out

There is a new firmware for the ZiiO 7''

Head over to the support area to download it. 



Enhancements:﻿

    Adds support to enable you to display ZiiO tablet's screen on a TV or Display Monitor via HDMI.
    Adds feature to let you save contact information of friends and associates.
    Includes function for Skype voice chat.
    Supports Creative’s Over-The-Air firmware update application that automatically pushes updates to your ZiiO via Wi-Fi.
    Adds Thai language in firmware OS and default Creative Application including the Pure Android Audio and also Setup Info.
    Ability for user to format the on board memory (Internal SD memory) in both Recovery Mode and also in the “Media & Storage” to ensure that it is FAT32 mode.
    Updates the Amazon Kindle and Audible application.
    Improved microSD card compatibility.


----------



## Klaus4 (Sep 16, 2011)

min1968 said:


> Just for information, new Ziio 7" firmware just came out
> 
> There is a new firmware for the ZiiO 7''
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Release date today?


----------



## min1968 (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes. Still Android 2.2 though



Klaus4 said:


> Release date today?

Click to collapse


----------



## Klaus4 (Sep 16, 2011)

still the same problems... Damn thing... has anybody figured out to set up an oter Android?


----------



## basher52 (Sep 20, 2011)

Downloading new Firmware now, Flsah Support would be great! Hope that our workaround will work with this new Firmware also.


Gonna try this tomorrow.


----------



## linkerro (Sep 30, 2011)

I tried getting 3.2 to work in my ziio 7 but couldn't even get passed the kernel logo.
Since I'm no android expert I gave up.


----------



## mtk_xda (Oct 31, 2011)

*Help ! superoneclick hangs trying to root.....................*

When I try to root with superoneclick the app hangs up. Pls tell me wut to do i cannot root my ziio 10 without that


----------



## basher52 (Nov 17, 2011)

Try this one for market and adhoc

http://www.androidtablets.net/forum...-fully-working-android-market-ad-hoc-fix.html


and this one for permanent root.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=15903421&postcount=5


Greets


----------



## esmail69 (Nov 28, 2011)

android 2.3(up) works in ziio 7 ?


----------



## jinjiro (Nov 29, 2011)

*error*

get error when 

C:\Program Files\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools>adb push ziio /sbin
failed to copy 'ziio' to '/sbin/ziio': Permission denied


how to solve it

thx


----------



## owen.9601 (Dec 1, 2011)

linkerro said:


> Just finished rooting this damn thing and it wasn't the easiest thing to figure out.
> I used a 2 stage process.
> 
> *Stage 1* (run superoneclick using the psneuter option until it fails)
> ...

Click to collapse








THANK YOUU!!!!

Sent from my ZiiO7 using xda premium


----------



## chancks (Dec 7, 2011)

*Stock Contacts.apk?*

Hi,

Anyone managed to install the stock Contacts.apk into Ziio?


----------



## postisozero (Dec 14, 2011)

*video needed, thanks*

CAN ANYONE MAKE A VIDEO ON YOUTUBE EXPLAING STEP BY STEP HOW TO INSTALL THE DRIVER ONTO THE ZIIO!

having difficulty, thanks!


----------



## postisozero (Dec 19, 2011)

linkerro said:


> Just finished rooting this damn thing and it wasn't the easiest thing to figure out.
> I used a 2 stage process.
> 
> *Stage 1* (run superoneclick using the psneuter option until it fails)
> ...

Click to collapse





COULD  SOMEONE please make A TUTORIAL VIDEO! i cant seem to follow everything! please i beg you! i would really like to root my ziio so i can use 
CiscoAny Connect (b-c it only works with rooted devices) and so i can use SCREENSHOT apps! (only workes on rooted devices and or with norootscreenshot app, but that requires u to download a program online that needs to recognize your device, of which, unfortchunaltey i couldent get the ziio drive to work successfully)

Please, if theres anyone out there with the capability and the resources to make a video, oh how to step by step root the ziio. Not only me, but many other hundres of people would really appreciate it!

if such a tutorial vid ever comes out, please contact me! 
[email protected]


----------



## liberalul (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, it is possible to root ZiiO tablet with Android 2.2 ?

 I try with z4root 1.3.0 but is not working

Is there any other solutions ?


----------



## tzh2231 (Dec 27, 2011)

Does these Ziio thingys behave just like a normal android device after you root it and put a google market on it?

As far as I read from those reviews, these device stinks as is without work...


----------



## Matias82 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Stuck on adb push command*

Hi.

I got my Ziio as a christmas present and downloaden newest firmware. After I noticed it didn't had android market I started to look rooting guides.

I followed these steps and everything went well until I started pull init.rc.
First I didn't find it on my PC. So i had to restart Ziio and installed total commander. I copied init.rc to sdcard and from there to computer. I change the marked line and tried to push it back.

There comes my problem. 
it says: failed to copy 'init.rc' to '/system/ziilabs/init.rc' : Permission denied
I tried editing init.rc with total commander straight from ziio, but it couldn't save the file.

What to do?

I managed to get permission to adb push command just by using the SuperOneClick. Everything seemed to work well. 
When I'm using LBA Privacy Guard it still says that I don't have root priviledges. So I have another problem to solve.

Superuser has been installed, but apps that requires root doesn't work.

Thanks.


----------



## Tricky-Design (Jan 21, 2012)

basher52 said:


> Try this one for market and adhoc
> 
> http://www.androidtablets.net/forum...-fully-working-android-market-ad-hoc-fix.html
> 
> Greets

Click to collapse



If you unpack the google apps in the root folder of the SuperOneClick folder you can use the following lines of code to install everything.


```
adb push app/gmail.apk /system/app/
adb push app/GoogleServicesFramework.apk /system/app/
adb push app/Maps.apk /system/app/
adb push app/OneTimeInitializer.apk /system/app/
adb push app/Talk.apk /system/app/
adb push app/Vending.apk /system/app/

adb push framework/com.google.android.maps.jar /system/framework/

adb push lib/libspeech.so /system/lib/
adb push lib/libvoicesearch.so /system/lib/

adb push permissions/com.google.android.maps.xml /system/
adb push permissions/features.xml /system/
```

After starting up the shell:


```
chmod 755 /system/app/gmail.apk
chmod 755 /system/app/GoogleServicesFramework.apk
chmod 755 /system/app/Maps.apk
chmod 755 /system/app/OneTimeInitializer.apk
chmod 755 /system/app/Talk.apk
chmod 755 /system/app/Vending.apk

chmod 755 /system/framework/com.google.android.maps.jar

chmod 755 /system/lib/libspeech.so
chmod 755 /system/lib/libvoicesearch.so

chmod 755 /system/com.google.android.maps.xml
chmod 755 /system/features.xml
```

It is easier to copy paste than type everthing, so I thougth let place it here too.


----------



## min1968 (Jan 25, 2012)

Anybody tried latest ZiiO 7 firmware 2.02.04?
I rooted my Ziio7 with firmware 2.0.13, everything were working well including Market. But after update with FW 2.02.04, Market prompt me "you must add an account to the device to continue. Do you want to add one now?" Pres Yes, Market just exits. I already added my google account in Setup, this info still appears so cannot enter Market.


----------



## aloakos (Feb 15, 2012)

ZiiO 10 Firmware 2.00.14 owner confirmed rooting working. 

for those that have problems on showing ziio under adb devices
check if you have DroidExplorer installed. If yes then stop the Droidexplorer service and set startup to Manual.

The above ''detail'' took me 3 weeks (and a lot of wifes complains .......) to resolve......#$%%^&%$###.

Also if the only need for root is Market, then intead of rooting try both:
 a. SLIDEME 
and
 b.  1MOBILE Market 

Have a nice day.


----------



## rogerse (Feb 22, 2012)

*Same problem as others...*

Hello All, I have a rooted ziio 7 and have tried the market install.  I too get the "You must add an account to the device to continue. Do you wish to add one now?" when starting the Android Market application.

Doing some compairing between the ziio and my CM7 hero, I discovered that I can't add a "google" account to the ziio.  It simply isn't an option when adding a new account.  I only have "Corporate" and "Zii Account" as possible types.  I expect if there where a "google" type when we clicked "yes" in the market application it is tied to this account type, and we would add it accordingly.  So I speculate (as I have limited knowledge) that this is our problem.  

I will also note that I added only the following APK files:
GoogleServicesFramework.apk
OneTimeInitializer.apk
Talk.apk  (google talk does NOT appear as an application)
vending.apk  (market appears as an application version 3.1.3)

Note that gmail.apk is missing (it wasn't in my gapp package). Maybe this is what is needed to add the google account type?  Well, that is all I have for now, I'm hopeful this will enable someone else to provide us with a little more help in our quest.

Android version: 2.2.1
Kernel version: 2.6.29
build 2.02.04

Thanks for all that have helped to this point, I am truly grateful!


----------



## last_knight1986 (Feb 22, 2012)

*need help about ziio usb*

i want help is any one know possible enable usb host mode to make keyboard or mouse or digital camera or 3g dongole usb work with it on my ziio i found away to get external electra for usb device but  i dono what files need push for android os to see my device


----------



## dialbat (Mar 27, 2012)

Guys, i'm using WinXP
- add folowing line to %HOME/.android/adb_usb.ini:
by this you mean 
c:\android\adb_usb.ini ?

Also, when driver installed, it shows as Android Composite ADB Interface, should i change it to Android ADB Interface instead?
---------

Stupid me!
everything solved, thank you guys for great work!


----------



## aural (Jun 7, 2012)

rogerse said:


> Hello All, I have a rooted ziio 7 and have tried the market install.  I too get the "You must add an account to the device to continue. Do you wish to add one now?" when starting the Android Market application.
> Android version: 2.2.1
> Kernel version: 2.6.29
> build 2.02.04
> ...

Click to collapse



The same issue was occurred while updating to the latest FM. I wish some experties can help to fix this issue.

Thank you!


----------



## kontonowe (Jun 27, 2012)

coljuay said:


> even after you root it, it wun be able to perform up to anywhere normal tablets can

Click to collapse



do you mean ziio is not worth rooting? 
and what are the features mentioned as "it wun be able to perform up to anywhere normal tablets can"? are they gonna be unaccessible even after rooting? why?

---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------




dialbat said:


> Guys, i'm using WinXP
> - add folowing line to %HOME/.android/adb_usb.ini:
> by this you mean
> c:\android\adb_usb.ini ?
> ...

Click to collapse



would you mind writing what were the solutions/answers to your two questions above?


----------



## srini79 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Custom rom for creative ziio 7*

Hi 

Any one has custom rom for the Creative ziio 7?:fingers-crossed:

Struggling with the stock rom.:crying:

I request the developers if they can do a custom rom it would be more great.

Any way thanks in advance to the developers.


----------



## mujjithegreat (Dec 29, 2012)

error in cmd adb is not recognised as an internal or external command plz help me out


----------



## lua1117 (Jul 28, 2013)

*Any one stay at singapore and know how to root ziio shenbi? I want to use google play*

Any one stay at singapore and know how to root ziio shenbi? I want to use google play.
thank!



linkerro said:


> Just finished rooting this damn thing and it wasn't the easiest thing to figure out.
> I used a 2 stage process.
> 
> *Stage 1* (run superoneclick using the psneuter option until it fails)
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## dlecf (Oct 23, 2013)

*root ziio 7  europe*

Hello,

I have a ziio7 tablet I would root mode because the audio sound is very low with jack 3.5 . The procedure is always the same now ? have you solution more simple ?  i have no experience but I can get help from a friend. Is that I can still find all that is indicating the beginning of the post?

plaese help me :cyclops:


----------



## dlecf (Oct 27, 2013)

*ZIIO 7 ROOT : prob version FM*



aural said:


> The same issue was occurred while updating to the latest FM. I wish some experties can help to fix this issue.
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



*I have the same prob!*

I made that request carefully the first post but it does not work: no root.

SuperOneClick 2.3.3 link is dead 
 file vu-v3 is not in SuperOneClick 2.2, I picked in V1.7 , i not use this exe ( download in filecrop) because is infected

HELP please...............!


----------



## Mokimochi (Oct 24, 2014)

tiptop33 said:


> Im  going to give it a try as soon as i can find out how to update the drivers in windows. Cant find the device in device manager on XP.
> 
> Any tips?
> 
> EDIT: OMG thanks so much it worked!! PS you need to shell root first or you cant adb push su /sdin

Click to collapse



Hi!
how do you shell root then?


----------

